# interview



## SJR87 (Dec 23, 2004)

I got a call today that i have been selected for an interview. Any advice? It is for a reserve position. Should i bring letters of recomendation with me? Anything to help me prepare for it? This is my first time for an interview with a police dept. Thanks for any help, Steve


----------

